# Just when I talked myself out of buying an x100s...



## Pinchers of Peril (Feb 5, 2014)

… they came out with the x100s in all black. I guess I'm going to have to save up $1299. ha ha.


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 8, 2014)

Do it.




The X100s is the most fun camera I've ever had. The leaf shutter makes for lots of high-speed syncing fun too.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you shooting with the camera in RAW or jpeg? Part of the reason I want to get this camera is because i've read that the jpeg files straight out are pretty good. I do all of my "serious shooting" with my 5dIII in raw and then post process but I kind of like the idea of having a camera that I can use casually and get good pics straight out without worrying about when I'll have a chance to edit them later. Everybody I talk to says they love it and it seems like the ideal "walk around" camera. I find myself not bringing my 5dIII certain places just because it can be a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Are you shooting with the camera in RAW or jpeg? Part of the reason I want to get this camera is because i've read that the jpeg files straight out are pretty good. I do all of my "serious shooting" with my 5dIII in raw and then post process but I kind of like the idea of having a camera that I can use casually and get good pics straight out without worrying about when I'll have a chance to edit them later. Everybody I talk to says they love it and it seems like the ideal "walk around" camera. I find myself not bringing my 5dIII certain places just because it can be a bit cumbersome.



Below is JPEG straight out from camera - ZERO EDIT. The photo has been resized only to post here. 

Mark my words, if Fuji ever make FF mirrorless(similar to x100 series & same EVF as Sony), I will sell my A7r and stay there permantly. I LOVE the body design of x100s. I wish A7r has same EVF as x100s, keep the system even more compact.


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha you're in the same boat as me. I was planning on getting one, but figured I'd wait a while till I had a bit more money in the savings account. But the black one came out, and that scattered that dream... Actually received one with a slight fault, and my replacement should be here tomorrow! Man it was hard to send that thing back after playing with it for an evening... Really awesome interface.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 28, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mark my words, if Fuji ever make FF mirrorless(similar to x100 series & same EVF as Sony), I will sell my A7r and stay there permantly. I LOVE the body design of x100s. I wish A7r has same EVF as x100s, keep the system even more compact.



I just got A7r, and it's been very frustrating trying to find compatible RF wireless TTL triggers and Sony TTL speedlites that don't have overheating issues. 

What's the situation with Fuji as far as RF wireless TTL triggers and TTL speedlites are concerned?


----------



## distant.star (Feb 28, 2014)

.
I'm about 90% of the way toward a decision to buy this instead of the new Canon G1X.

There seems to be a lot to like about it. One of the most convincing things I hear is its ability to "see light" as a photographer sees it. The images I've seen suggest the metering is pretty extraordinary.

Looking forward to using it for this year's outdoor events season.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 4, 2014)

Recently I have to save a bit of money for different reasons.
But: in may I will have this camera.
And will enjoy the benefits of a leaf shutter with my 600rt's with the Yongnuo E3 RT as a fantastic system- in and outdoor.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2014)

The sync speed is the sole reason I am considering one.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 16, 2014)

Got my X100s.

And I managed to fire my 600EX RTs at 1/1000s.
Triggered by the Yongnuo E3 RT, manual power set.
(it only worked with the firmware 1.09, which I found at the P.O.T.N. - forum; not at their homepage....)

FYI
alexanderferdinand


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow I initially posted this almost exactly a year ago and am happy to report that I just put in an order for a Fuji x100t yesterday. Now I need to find a new toy to drool over.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 3, 2015)

After over a year of use I'm still on the fence with the X100S... great images but the painfully slow AF and inability to quickly shift AF spot is making me hate using this camera. I use it as a back up and it works ok, for static images. The only saving graces are stellar IQ and the leaf shutter... which saved my bacon on the day from below.


----------



## gsealy (Feb 3, 2015)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Wow I initially posted this almost exactly a year ago and am happy to report that I just put in an order for a Fuji x100t yesterday. Now I need to find a new toy to drool over.



I bought an X100T around December 1, a few weeks after it was available. I bought the retro silver version. Most people think I'm a nerdy tourist with an old film camera. So they don't take me seriously. So it's perfect for street photography. A number of people have actually said that I should get with the times and get a digital camera. It's great.

I shoot with aperture priority mode at f4. I did some testing and found that the lens is really sharp there. I also shoot with auto ISO with the max at 3200 and the min shutter speed at 1/125. It will max at 3200 and increase the shutter speed to get a good exposure if necessary. I found auto ISO to work well on the street with changing light conditions. Also I don't want to be fussing with the settings and getting people suspicious of what I am doing. It's pretty good with AF. I narrowed the focus square area down pretty good. I found that worked better. It is absolutely quiet. 

Anyway I am very happy with the X100T given what I use it for.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 3, 2015)

Pookie said:


> After over a year of use I'm still on the fence with the X100S... great images but the painfully slow AF and inability to quickly shift AF spot is making me hate using this camera.



I don't get the slow AF complaints. I've had mine since last Spring, and AF speed is no issue -- it acquires and records as fast as I push the button in normal use. With difficult AF targets, it can get just as confused as my 5D3.

A word of advice to anyone considering this camera -- it is NOT a DSLR. If you expect it to act like one, you may be disappointed. This camera will not adapt to you -- be prepared to relearn a few things, especially if you never used range finder type cameras.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Feb 3, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > After over a year of use I'm still on the fence with the X100S... great images but the painfully slow AF and inability to quickly shift AF spot is making me hate using this camera.
> ...



I'm actually really excited that it is NOT a DSLR. It will be interesting to compare it to shooting with my 5d3. I'm excited to learn a new shooting style. I'll probably put it into split image focusing and just use manual focus so I can pretend I have a Leica ha ha. I actually bought a cheap Leica soft shutter release (it was a lot cheaper than spending $8,000 on a real one).


----------



## Pookie (Feb 4, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > After over a year of use I'm still on the fence with the X100S... great images but the painfully slow AF and inability to quickly shift AF spot is making me hate using this camera.
> ...



Maybe you and I have two very different models of X100S but mine is in no way as fast as other cameras DSLR's or Leica or Nikon or even other Fuji's. Not even close to my 5D3's or 1DX. My biggest complaint about it is moving the AF point around... just not user friendly and more times than not I've missed an opportunity to catch a image I want. That rarely happens with my other cameras. I do this professionally so my use may be a little more demanding than yours.

And the X100S is NOT a range finder camera. My 8.2 is... the X100S is nothing like it.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 5, 2015)

.
Well, as they say, Mr. Pook, you go to your church, and I'll go to mine.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Feb 5, 2015)

I got the camera yesterday and I am really enjoying it. Definitely a totally different shooting experience than with my 5d3. I'm actually pleasantly suprised with the autofocus speed/acuracy. I think I had very low expectations and perhaps that's why I'm so happy with it. I've read (and found to be true) that the best way to use the camera is to put it in manual focus mode and use the AEL/AFL button on the back to activate autofocus. Then you can tweak it with manual if you want (and it's pretty fun using the focus peaking and digital split image tools). It definitely is not as fast as my 5d3 with my 70-200 on it, but it's faster than my 85mm 1.2 for sure (which obviously isn't saying much). It's also pretty great how much you can customize this thing.


----------

